# PulseAudio high/real-time priority



## Rynor (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I'm trying to get PulseAudio to run on real-time, or at least high priority but I can't seem to get it work.

I've added myself to the pulse-rt group, and granted myself permission using policykit for Real-time scheduling and High-priority scheduling for PulseAudio.

However when trying to launch PulseAudio I get the following message, using verbose output:


```
W: main.c: High-priority scheduling enabled in configuration but not allowed by policy.
D: main.c: Can realtime: no, can high-priority: no
D: main.c: Can realtime: no, can high-priority: no
```

I'm just a beginner using FreeBSD so it might be that I missed something, like on Linux where you need to adjust security/limits.conf for it to work.

Any ideas on how to make this work?


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 23, 2009)

I can't provide any sort of definitive answer here, but having used linux off and on and freebsd fairly continuously for 10 years, I don't think FreeBSD supports the linux-esque real-time priorities at all.  The nearest thing my tiny (drunken) brain can think of is nice(1) -20. (see also renice(8))  Which require being root.  On the other other hand, for an audio appliance, running as root shouldn't be a Huge Deal.


----------

